# 29 gal stocking suggestions



## coco_moo (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello! I've set up a planted 29 gallon (US) tank over the past couple of months, and now I've started to stock it. I'm really not looking to stick to a biotope so the species can be from anywhere. But I'm really interested in a contrast of body shape and colouring between the fish. 

So here's what's in the tank right now:
10 glowlight danios (danio choprai)
3 pygmy cories (planning on getting 6 more when I can find them again)
3 Ottos
1 Hillstream loach (who may or may not be a permanent resident)
Some cherry shrimp and a few snails

The tank it set up with a canister filter that it supposed to take up to 55 gallons, so filtration really isn't a problem. 
I was thinking of maybe trying dwarf neon rainbows or furcata rainbows, rocket panchax, (or) some sort of dwarf cichlid (small, like badis or something similar) or anything else, really, except tetras or livebearers. I'm not sure if the rainbows would work, because they move around alot and I know that the glowlight danios never stop moving, too. So the tank would be really hectic, I suppose.

Any thoughts on the stocking suggestions? Or any fish that you're suggesting?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

The stock you are planning looks good. 

As for introducing shrimps, I think that it will not work out, unless they are at adult ages. Do you plan to keep the Red Cherry Shrimps to have them breed and proliferate? Or do you want the shrimps just for show/display? If they are just for show, then get the adults. If you want them to breed, remove the Glowlight danios.  Goood luck.

-William


----------



## coco_moo (Jun 27, 2010)

I already have shrimp in the tank, which are being put in because we are liquidating our cherry shrimp tank. The shrimp are all adults, so they shouldn't have any problems surviving. There is also, in my opinion, enough cover in the tank for baby shrimp to survive, but I really am not looking for them to breed anyway. But thank you for reminding me! The danios can be really brutal some times. They eat anything that goes in that tank.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Skip the Dwarf Neon Rainbows. They get too big for this small tank. Look into the smaller relatives, perhaps Blue Eyes (Pseudomugil sp). 
Watch out for their water chemistry preferences, though. Some of them prefer harder water than many tropical fish. 

So far you have a cool water, fast moving water tank (Hillstream Loach, Danios, Otos) so keep on thinking like this when you want to add more fish. 
Fast moving water tends to create 2 basic body types: The aerodynamic Hillstream Loach, flattened in a way that the flow of water presses them more firmly to the rocks, and the lean torpedo of the Danios, with the least 'wind resistance' so they are not blown away by the strong water flow. 
You will not find tall fish like Angels, Discus or Gouramis in fast moving water.


----------



## coco_moo (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions! I never looked at it as a river set up, but I can see it, not that you mention it. I wouldn't dream of putting in anything like discus, because they'd outgrow the tank in no time :O

Any thoughts as to slower/bigger fish that you could find in a river set up so I balance out some of the movement that the danios seem to love (_they never stop moving _)


----------



## coco_moo (Jun 27, 2010)

I was also thinking of glass catfish. I know that some of the species would out-grow the tank, but I have other tanks I could relocate them to.


----------

